

Heartbleed attacks seen in March 23rd server logs - wc-
https://www.seacat.mobi/blog/heartbleed

======
wc-
Blog seems to be down for me now, cached entry here:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:y92P5i...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:y92P5ipeQ3cJ:www.seacat.mobi/blog/heartbleed+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
voltagex_
Checked a few of (the owners of) those IPs:

* LeaseWeb (VPS host)

* Amazon (presumably EC2)

* China Telecom (!)

